

RedCloth 4.0 Released: 40x Faster Textile Rendering - DocSavage
http://www.rubyinside.com/redcloth-4-released-962.html

======
sant0sk1
Now if only BlueCloth would follow suit. I was forced to ditch it entirely for
RDiscount due to speed and incomplete implementation of Markdown.

